# Habano Rose Review



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Being new at doing "reviews", this may be a bit elementary for some but here goes. This is, I dunno, the corona vitola maybe?

*Cigar:* Habano Rose
*Strength:* Medium-Full
*Size:* 5-5.5 X 50-52
*Country of Origin:* Nicaragua
*Wrapper Color:* Natural

Construction is very good. Small veins throughout. No lumpy spots and very smooth from cap to foot.

















*First third:*
Hints of pepper catches my palate almost immediately with notes of spices and a little leather. The draw is almost perfect for me. It's not too tight but allows you to take in the perfect amount to enjoy the slight nuisances of flavors that seems to await you in the remaining parts of the cigar. The ash was gray and a bit flaky and fell right at a little over an inch into the first third. I thought it would've held longer. Burn was even.









*Second third:*
Floral spices, bits of old leather and maybe, mocha started creeping through. Tasty. I paired it with water so I could continue to rinse my palate and taste it all the better. No burn issues. It continued to burn evenly which is a definite plus. The draw was consistent. Almost made me not want to wait the 30 seconds to a minute that I usually take between draws. 









*Last third:*
The tobacco got a bit stronger and almost overpowered the subtle notes that were tasted earlier although they were still present. I tasted a stronger spice, almost a cinnamon bark, which was more prominent at this point. The ash fell every inch or so throughout the length of the cigar. 









The wrapper cracked towards the end but did not affect its characteristics. Very solid.









And yes, I nubbed the hell out of it.









*Summary:* Semi-complex cigar with great construction, draw, no burn issues and tons of billowing smoke. This cigar is definitely one I'd like to keep in the humi. I don't know how much they were aged prior to production but I'd like to see how they would taste after a few months with some rest at 65-68% RH.

*Rating:* 88


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Great review. This just reminded me that I need to pick up a bundle on payday. I also want to see what happens with about 6 months rest. Thanks!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

No prob, Jeremy. Now if I can figure out how to link this thread to the Pass thread...lol.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice :thumb: can't wait for the second pass to come to me


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

To nub a cigar is, to love the cigar. Nice first review bro. How does one attain such a great stick? Thanks!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Great review Milton. How long did you let it rest after receiving it?


----------



## AndresMadera (Jan 5, 2008)

I just saw this review. I am glad you liked it. Vret, you might be to late. This run of this blend is pretty much sold out. I probably wont make more until January-ish. My site went down when i switched to comcast and couldnt figure out how to host my site on comcast...

new address is linked in my signature.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow, you really did nub that thing! Thanks for the review. It's too bad you had to put up with the "nuisances of flavors," though. :wink:


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

AndresMadera said:


> I just saw this review. I am glad you liked it. Vret, you might be to late. This run of this blend is pretty much sold out. I probably wont make more until January-ish. My site went down when i switched to comcast and couldnt figure out how to host my site on comcast...
> 
> new address is linked in my signature.


Hopefully I can snag a few before they're gone. Now the wait...


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

AndresMadera said:


> I just saw this review. I am glad you liked it. Vret, you might be to late. This run of this blend is pretty much sold out. I probably wont make more until January-ish. My site went down when i switched to comcast and couldnt figure out how to host my site on comcast...
> 
> new address is linked in my signature.


Ho! Never mind, you have the Parejo in stock... Incoming order for a Bndl ( :


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

AndresMadera said:


> I just saw this review. I am glad you liked it. Vret, you might be to late. This run of this blend is pretty much sold out. I probably wont make more until January-ish. My site went down when i switched to comcast and couldnt figure out how to host my site on comcast...
> 
> new address is linked in my signature.


Andrew, where do you ship from, just curious.


----------

